# KXDocker ebuild

## Benve

[EDIT]

KXDocker 0.16 è uscito, più in basso nel tread si trova come installarlo

[/EDIT]

Tra poco uscirà KXDocker 0.16

Se avete voglia di fare da beta-tester e avete kde 3.2, provate questo ebuild:

http://www.cs.unibo.it/~benvenut/kxdocker-0.16.ebuild

mettetelo ad esempio in /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/kxdocker/

fino al 02/05 non uscirà la 0.16 stabile, quindi per adesso dovete scaricarvi a mano i sorgenti:

http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/downloads/files/kxdocker-0.16_cvs.tar.bz2

metterli in /usr/portage/distfile e rinominare il file in kxdocker-0.16.tar.bz2

poi date un bel ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/kxdocker/kxdocker-0.16.ebuild digest

dovete anche installare i temi

http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/downloads/files/kxdocker_resources_0.1.tar.bz2

basta che avviate lo script install.sh da kde.

Consiglio di installarli in /usr/kde/3.2/share/apps/kxdocker/

al primo avvio kxdocker vi chiede dove sta il file di configurazione.

Al momento in kxdocker-0.16_cvs.tar.bz non c'è.

Quì potete scaricare quello della versione 0.15 http://www.cs.unibo.it/~benvenut/kxdocker_conf.xml

a me funziona ma se ci dovrebbero essere dei problemi basta aggiustare un pò di path per dirgli dove stanno le icone e i plugin

Buon divertimento

PS. è il mio primo ebuild quindi accetto ben volentieri ogni tipo di 

osservazioneLast edited by Benve on Sun May 02, 2004 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi con questo non c'e' bisogno piu' di superkaramba vero? Appena ho tempo provo.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Benve wrote:*   

> PS. è il mio primo ebuild quindi accetto ben volentieri ogni tipo di osservazione

 

Credo sia comodo consigliare anche di settare 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

altrimenti emerge si rifiuta di creare il digest dell'ebuild

----------

## Benve

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quindi con questo non c'e' bisogno piu' di superkaramba vero?

 

Si, superkaramba va in pensione. Kxdocker è molto più veloce!

----------

## Benve

NEWS: E' uscita la versione 0.16!

sul sito c'è scritto che funziona solo con kde3.2

[HOWTO]

Da root:

Controllare che nel /etc/make.conf ci sia 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

creare x11-misc

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/x11-misc
```

creare kxdocker

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/kxdocker
```

scaricare l'ebuild

```
(cd /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/kxdocker; wget http://www.cs.unibo.it/~benvenut/kxdocker-0.16.ebuild)
```

scaricare sorgenti (se avevate provato quelli del cvs prima ripulite distfiles)

```
emerge kxdocker
```

quando si blocca date un

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/kxdocker/kxdocker-0.16.ebuild digest
```

ed infine il tanto atteso

```
emerge kxdocker
```

da utente:

scaricatevi da qualche parte i resources

```
wget http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/downloads/files/kxdocker_resources_0.2.tar.bz2
```

decomprimete e avviate lo scripts da kde

```
tar jxvf kxdocker_resources_0.2.tar.bz2 ; cd kxdocker_resources_0.2 ; ./install.sh
```

seguite le indicazioni e installate il tutto nella vostra home, precisamente in ~/.kde3.2/share/apps/kxdocker/

avviate a questo punto kxdocker.

Consiglio di scartare tutto l'output che è molto:

```
kxdocker 2> /dev/null
```

maggiori informazioni si trovano quì: 

http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php?action=manual

[/HOWTO]

----------

## botta

Ho provato volentieri l'ebuild. Ora una questione: mi manca il plugin di Configurator. Prima di reinstallare ho cancellato tutto

rm ~/.kde/share/config/kxdockerrc 

rm -R ~/.kde/share/apps/kxdocker 

rm -R $KDEDIR/share/apps/kxdocker

però quando clicco con il tasto destro sull'icona KXDocker tray continuo ad avere un popup menu minimale. Avete qualche suggerimento?

----------

## Benve

Che versione hai di kde ?

----------

## botta

Ho la versione 3.2.1 e giusto in questo momento sto compilando la 3.2.2

----------

## Cagnulein

durante l'avvio mi si pianta

```
This backtrace appears to be useless.

This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creating of proper backtraces, or the stack frame was seriously corrupted in the crash.

(no debugging symbols found)...Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...0x411e1728 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#0  0x411e1728 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x407cdd14 in ?? () from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#2  0x4070cae0 in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler ()

   from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#3  0x69656867 in ?? ()

#4  0x00000000 in ?? ()

#5  0xbfffed00 in ?? ()

#6  0x4079c0e0 in posix_memalign () from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#7  0x00000000 in ?? ()

#8  0x00003ab0 in ?? ()

#9  0x00000400 in ?? ()

#10 0x00000400 in ?? ()

#11 0x407d3704 in kde_malloc_is_used () from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#12 0x00000000 in ?? ()

#13 0xbfffed20 in ?? ()

#14 0x4079c0e0 in posix_memalign () from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#15 0x00000006 in ?? ()

#16 0x00000018 in ?? ()

#17 0x407d3720 in kde_malloc_is_used () from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#18 0x407cdd14 in ?? () from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#19 0x407d3704 in kde_malloc_is_used () from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#20 0x00000000 in ?? ()

#21 0xbfffed40 in ?? ()

#22 0x411108c0 in _XInternAtom () from /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6

#23 0x080a1db0 in ?? ()

#24 0xbfffed50 in ?? ()

#25 0x00000004 in ?? ()

#26 0x0000000c in ?? ()

#27 0x00000001 in ?? ()

#28 0x000003c8 in ?? ()

#29 0x080a7bc8 in ?? ()

#30 0x411b49a4 in __JCR_LIST__ () from /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6

#31 0x0809dd88 in ?? ()

#32 0x0809dd88 in ?? ()

#33 0x4117b560 in _Xevent_to_mask () from /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6

#34 0x41110ccc in XInternAtom () from /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6

#35 0xbfffed98 in ?? ()

#36 0xbfffed9c in ?? ()

#37 0xbfffedb8 in ?? ()

#38 0x41102526 in XChangeProperty () from /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6

#39 0x00000001 in ?? ()

#40 0x00000038 in ?? ()

#41 0x003fffff in ?? ()

#42 0x407cdd14 in ?? () from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#43 0x407d3704 in kde_malloc_is_used () from /usr/kde/3.2/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#44 0x00000000 in ?? ()

#45 0x003fffff in ?? ()

#46 0x411e3c04 in ?? () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#47 0xbfffef00 in ?? ()

#48 0xbfffee2c in ?? ()

#49 0xbfffee9c in ?? ()

#50 0x411e0413 in __pthread_clock_settime () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

```

----------

## Benve

 :Shocked:  non so che dire. A me non da problemi, usi qualcosa di instabile o troppo nuovo?

Col gcc 3.4 per esempio non si compila.

Al momento non ho neanche una gentoo sottomano.

Maledetto Internet Explorer!

----------

## faber

al momento benve non ha un portatile con se

se volete installare la versione nuova semplicemente rinominate l'ebuild da xxx-0.16 a xxx-0.17 e tutto magicamente funzionera'

ricordatevi pero' di installare i nuovi resources che c'e' il configurator nuovo

ah! non dite in giro che e' cosi' facile se no benve ci fa una figuraccia con stefano

saluti

----------

## motaboy

Io l'ho provato il 0.16 con gcc 3.4 e non compilava mentre con gcc 3.3.3 compila correttamente ma crasha all'avvio.

Ora ho provato lo 0.17 e crasha anch'esso.

Il problema è semplice, se non sono installate le resources esso crasha.  Non è un bel comportamento ma per evitarlo basta seguire i miei consigli per il tuo ebuild:  :Laughing: 

1) Potresti fargli scaricare automaticamente anche le resources. Oppure (meglio) fare un ebuild anche per queste e metterle come dipendenza dell'ebuild di kxdocker.

2) potresti installare da qualche parte il file di esempio presente nei sorgenti sotto "src/kxdocker_conf.xml" oppure  "src/kxdocker_conf_default.xml" e scrivere che se fosse la prima volta, si consiglia di copiare questo in "$HOME/.kde/share/apps/kxdocker/kxdocker_conf.xml"

Bye!

----------

## Benve

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Il problema è semplice, se non sono installate le resources esso crasha.  Non è un bel comportamento ma per evitarlo basta seguire i miei consigli per il tuo ebuild: 
> 
> 

 

Infatti e` specificato varie volte che senza le resources non funziona.

In questo periodo non ho tempo per imparare come si fanno gli ebuild, se qualcuno mi puo` aiutare ben venga. Altrimenti basta installare le resources, e se avete problemi che non dipendono dall`ebuild, contattare l`autore.

----------

## EliasP

Hi Guys

I don't speak Italian, but I think, you'll understand me too  :Wink: 

I've worked now on my old ebuild (I was it who made the initial release) and released it at kde-look.org.

Get it here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12613

Greetings

Elias P.

----------

## Benve

Great, at the moment i can`t test your ebuild, but it seems to be better then mine.

I`ll contact kxdocker`s developer to update the official ebuild in http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php?action=download

----------

## EliasP

KXDocker-0.19 is out

Get it here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12613

Greetings

Elias P.

----------

## Benve

Per le ultime versioni degli ebuild, potete fare riferimento quà:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42572

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Provata la 0.22a. Eccezionale. Adesso faccio schiattare la morosa  :Razz: 

----------

## f0llia

Ciao a tutti,

ho emerso kxdocker su kde 3.5.1 se lo lancio mi appare solo la prima icona..ma cerco di configurarlo non funziona nulla..cliccando su configure non succede nulla!

Come posso fare ? Come sistemo tutte le icone ecc?

Grazie a tutti

----------

## X-Drum

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come posso fare ? Come sistemo tutte le icone ecc?
> 
> 

 

cercando sul forum   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365756-highlight-kxdocker.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438904-highlight-kxdocker.html

ciao

----------

